# My Halloween Anti-Theft Sign Mini Tutorial



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, I made a sign warning about prop theft for my graveyard, for this year...

I know it may not do much good, but it was fun to make, in any case! LOL

Firstly, I ordered wooden letters from a place called Woodland manufacturing, recommended by Dminor on another thread, Woodland is here

Then I picked up some decorative wooden pieces from Lowes, and used some Pink Foam I already had...










Oops, I realized, I had cut the foam too small for the wooden decorations to fit!
I need to add a top and bottom piece of foam to extend the height...










Here it is, layed out with extra top and bottom foam strips










I used foam construction adhesive from Home Depot, and glued the strips top and bottom, and secured with painters tape










I "primed" it with Krylon H2O white latex spray paint










Here it is, painted with Valspar Stone granite spray, from Michaels










Close-up of texture










A little airbrush painting, and "Voila!"...My first attempt at spraypainting weathering, not what I expected, but it's okay, still..this prop was really an afterthought, so I was still pretty happy with the way it came out.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent sign. Thanks for the toot.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love this!!! It came out great! Thanks for showing the step by step process*


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i take it u have no camreas. lol nice work


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha! Backyard, actually I really do have security cameras outside!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

gosh lol thats something. its good tho to have them


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! I hope no one steals it!


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Really cool idea. I would have made the letters out of foamboard or cardboard cut by my scrapbooking store (can you tell I am part Scottish). My motto is "Cheap is good, free is better."


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love your sign..


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks all
Sbell, hahaha!
Sledge, ya know, I thought about that! That would be awful


----------

